
The Case Against API Copyright and the Need for an Interface Commons - 3scale - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/11/the-case-against-api-copyright-and-the-need-for-an-interface-commons/
======
njyx
Response to the EFF appeal here: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/no-
copyrights-apis-hel...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/no-copyrights-
apis-help-us-make-case)

